# Login Manager

## Beelzebub_

Sehr Geehrtes Gentoo Forum,

ich habe eine relativ knappe Frage und hoffe, dass ihr mir ein wenig helfen könnt, denn ich bin verwirrt.

Welche Text-Dateien sind für die Login Manager (auch von geringer) Bedeutung?

Gab es nicht einmal zwei Dateien für die selbe Sache, welche ist zu verwenden?

Einen guten Tag noch!

Beelzebub

----------

## jonasstein

Suchst Du die Dateien, die Benutzerprofile laden, wie ~/.profile, oder welche nicht binären Dateien vom Paket ausgeliefert werden, oder geht es Dir um etwas anderes?

----------

## Beelzebub_

Beide, die im ~/. erstellt man ja meistens selbst auf Grundlage der vorhandenen.

----------

## bell

Meinst Du den grafischen Login-Manager oder den Text-Login?

Grafisch: /etc/conf.d/xdm legt fest welchen Login-Manager Du nutzt.

Im Verzeichnis /etc/X11/Sessions/ sind die für die Login-Manager verfügbare Sessions. Normalerweise muss man die jedoch nicht bearbeiten.

Mit ~/.xinitrc kann man pro User Einstellungen festlegen.

Der Rest ist vom Login-Manager abhängig.

Text-Login: in der /etc/inittab ist der Aufruf der "agetty" festgelegt. in "man agetty" kannst Du die möglichen Parameter sehen, die du in der inittab setzen kannst.

----------

